# rohm swimming video



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

save to desk top or open withmedia player

i hope this works ive never posted a video before. this is of my 7.5 inch brazillian ROHM swimming in the current of a 802 powerhead, it not very exciting i guess but its cool to see him swimming, could be considered a behavioral observation video.


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Nice vid and great looking rhom


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

it worked looks great. so that rhom is from brazil i dont think that i have seen any of those for sale.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

what size tank do u have him in???


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

its a spectacular video man, the fish looks great, bet he feels like hes swimmin down

a river


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> it worked looks great. so that rhom is from brazil i dont think that i have seen any of those for sale.
> [snapback]862901[/snapback]​


maybe from colombia 
who knows though

but great vid


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks like my Brazilian Rhom, although yours looks a bit thicker than mine. Very nice nismo.


----------



## TheRealSNiger (Dec 25, 2004)

Is the current is like that through the whole tank? That is too much. He should have a spot where he doesn't have to do that. Very important! Current is good, don't get me wrong. But too much is too much. I place mine at the top of the water. It allows the whole tank to get a nice (not too much) current.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thats pretty cool, but i think he might need a bigger tank already. He looks a little crammed.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok to answer all questions..

shoe997bed263 
i Got him from george, he said it was a yellow brazillian rhom, im not really that great at IDing P's but from what ive seen of other pics of yellow rhoms he looks like one..

killerbee & shoe997bed263
hes in a 55 gallon right now, i know this is alittle small which is why i have the powerhead to keep him active and entertained. i do have a 125 that isnt set up right now but im thinking about making that into a nice planted river bed type enviroment and putting him in there..

TheRealSNiger
the power head is on the bottom right side of the tank, i usualy only run it for a few hours a day so there arent crazy currents all the time but there are areas in the tank where he can move out of the current and chill when it is on. usually ill turn it on and watch for awhile and see if he looks interested in it, if he starts swimming i leave it on if he stays away from it i turn it off..

im going to try to get more videos, i really havent seen enough vids of RHOMs on p-fury and the few that i have seen are just finger chasing ones. he isnt really a crazy eater but ill record some stuff and if i get anything good i will post it..


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

you have a magnificent rhom there. just stunning to see. i love how he swims into the current. my rhom is my only p that won't do that.







you know he's just getting stronger and hungrier and more muscular every time he gets his little workout. i'd probably try to get him into a larger tank or remove a little deco if possible though. great video!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

m8 thats cool i dont think its to strong for him looks like he loves it .prolly make him grow faster and stronger to n1 good job


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

excellent specimen!







He definitly loves the current more than mine! Looks very strong and thick. I am actually jealous.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking rhom. Very cool seeing him cruz in that current. None of my rhoms really enjoyed a powerhead too much.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Damn this rhom is beautiful









very good tank-setup , looks great !!!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry beautiful rhom


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That rhom looks great, thnx for sharing that vid









Btw: was that a dead goldfish floating around the back?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jan said:


> That rhom looks great, thnx for sharing that vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasnt dead yet, i actually just threw the feeders in and that one was almost dead, bastards at petco.. i scooped that one out and flushed it before started rotting..


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Ok, but it looked kinda funny to see that almost dead goldfish floating around upside down


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Very nice video, hes gonna be a monster


----------

